# Ringsports in Virginia?



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

Good Morning all,
I have been going to various schutzhund clubs recently and have met a lot of good people and learned a lot.

however upon more exposure to the ringsports and knpv stuff i would really love to train with a ring club when i get my malinois. 

I have a real good schutzhund club close to me that is my"default club" and i wouldn't be heartbroken if i ended up training there because its got a lot of really good folks there, but if i can find a ringsport or knpv club within a reasonable driving distance I would make the trip every weekend to train in some kind of ringsport. 

I don't hate schutzhund or anything but tracking is boring and the ringsport stuff is all awesome. plus i can train on the jumps in my backyard as I already built some agility jumps for my border collie/lab cross. 

are there any ringsport clubs in VA? there is one club in the dc area that is listed on the NARA website as "pending" but other than that i can't find any info on ringsports or KNPV in virginia. I'd drive as far north as Baltimore or as far south Charlotte, NC. 

If ya'll know of any please let me know...i need to get in touch with these people. if you are one of these ringsport people in VA I need to meet you. I'll bring beer for us and tasty meat treats for your dogs. :razz:


----------



## Dennis Jones (Oct 21, 2009)

Metro Richmond Schutzhund Club
Jacob B. Pope, Jr.
4456 Riverdale Ave.
Glen Allen, VA. 23060
804-968-4673 


They have a couple of guys there that decoy for the club that do ringsport and I'm doing a total brain fart of thier names. Try emailing Jacob

[email protected] <[email protected]>


----------



## Jackie Mulligan (Mar 15, 2009)

This club trains in the DC Metro area. I don't know anything about them, but here's the link for ya ... http://www.dck9.org/


----------



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

The American Ringsport Federation will have at least 2-3 affiliated clubs in that area in 2010. Currently there is a forming club in the Baltimore area, and we are planning seminars, and training in the southeastern part of West Virginia, to assist new forming clubs, as soon as we can confirm the dates. If you are interested in a seminar, and assistance in your immediate area, contact me, and we can set something up, at no cost to you, or your club. or feel free to go to http://www.frenchringsport.com or http://www.ringsportforum.com to keep up with what is going on, we have a lot of very exciting plans for 2010 that we will be announcing soon! My club is about 3 hours away from Fredericksburg, and 2 hours from Washington Dulles, and you're welcome to come up anytime.


----------



## Billy DiSciullo (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi Chris, 

My name is Billy and I have been competing in ring for for the past ten years. If you have any questions please feel free to ask. If you decide to have a seminar please let me know I would like to bring my dog and help you out any way I can. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Craig Wood (Dec 9, 2008)

Billy DiSciullo said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> My name is Billy and I have been competing in ring for for the past ten years. If you have any questions please feel free to ask. If you decide to have a seminar please let me know I would like to bring my dog and help you out any way I can.
> 
> Good Luck!


Billy
If there is a seminar I would like to come shoot some video of you and Urban.
Again nice job in PR.
Craig


----------



## Billy DiSciullo (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey Craig,

If you guys are going to put together an ARF seminar in Virginia I would have no problem bringing Urban down to help out! Like I said just let me know...I love doing that kind of stuff.

Puerto Rico was awesome, Bob and Frank were outstanding!!


----------



## FRANKIE COWEN (Jun 3, 2008)

As one ARF founder and a long long time ring enthusiast, and a huge french ring supporter, If there is any way i can help i also will be willing to help if scheduling permits. And i second what craig says billy urban and you were hitting on on cylinders, i look forward to many future head to head competitions, It is always a pleasure to be in company and presense of top competiors

frankie c


----------



## FRANKIE COWEN (Jun 3, 2008)

The way things are looking for 2010 the people of arf are going to be doing alot of things this years looks like we will have a very prodoctive busy plate for all the seminars events planned. As well as bringing help for the newer clubs joining the arf orgazation ,ARF is looking forward in spreading the knowledge and the love for this great sport .And again anyway billy you can help in the these things will be a huge value 


FRANKIE C


----------



## Bob Solimini (Aug 10, 2008)

Our club (New England Ring Club) is working on having a free seminar sometime in December.
We are also looking to have a few more seminars in the Spring!

Bob Solimini


----------



## Billy DiSciullo (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey Frankie thanks for the kind words. You and Uber were a very tight team as well. The dogs were definatily on track but I think the decoy work really rounded it out! Bob and Frank really brought it on and that to me is what it's about. Bob's stick work was incredible and Franks Flee was awesome.

I'll be more than happy to do whatever is needed to help out I just need dates a few weeks in advance.
The one at NERC I will be at for sure.

Thanks again!! See you the begining of Jan.!


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

thanks so much ya'll. I'll be in touch with ya'll real soon. Two of my production helpers from work got flu and I told them to just stay home the rest of the week. I been busting my ass to keep up with orders this week. Its always when you're down a couple guys that a shitload of large orders come in, but i could have worse problems than being busy at work. 



Mr. Rutt, i will call you soon and we'll set something up. I'll come to ya'll as I don't currently belong to a training club and don't yet even have a dog suitable for ring training. However the more information and experience i can get now the better.

I will certainly be in touch with all of you from ARF next week.


----------



## Wawashkashi Tashi (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey Chris,
We train about 15 minutes outside of DC, for all venues: FR, Sch, PSA, PSD, APPDA, PP Tournaments & hopefully we'll be adding MR soon -you name it, we're pretty much happy to do it! We "boast" a previously-certified FR decoy, & multiple suit decoys that know what they're doing in a suit. And we work *all kinds* of breeds.  We're a nice happy group of *no drama* friends.
You can check out a bunch of our training videos on my YouTube:
http://www.youtube.com/user/WorkingBB#p/u
And/or feel free to hit me up at WorkingBoerboel @ yahoo . com if you want to come & check out training sometime. Tashi


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Wawashkashi Tashi said:


> Hey Chris,
> We train about 15 minutes outside of DC, for all venues: FR, Sch, PSA, PSD, APPDA, PP Tournaments & hopefully we'll be adding MR soon -you name it, we're pretty much happy to do it! We "boast" a previously-certified FR decoy, & multiple suit decoys that know what they're doing in a suit. And we work *all kinds* of breeds.  We're a nice happy group of *no drama* friends.
> You can check out a bunch of our training videos on my YouTube:
> http://www.youtube.com/user/WorkingBB#p/u
> And/or feel free to hit me up at WorkingBoerboel @ yahoo . com if you want to come & check out training sometime. Tashi


You got quite a variety of video 
What sort of name is that.


----------



## Wawashkashi Tashi (Aug 25, 2009)

Mike Scheiber said:


> You got quite a variety of video
> What sort of name is that.


I'm nothing, if not prolific with my videography! ;-)
It's Native American.. little wonder why folks call me by my *last *name, right..??


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Wawashkashi Tashi said:


> I'm nothing, if not prolific with my videography! ;-)
> It's Native American.. little wonder why folks call me by my *last *name, right..??


Ya got that rite. A couple of years ago I had a guy come to work for me his name was Balthazar. 
He came into job trailer asked for Mike Scheiber I said over here he introduced him self. My name is Balthazar something? that is the name my mother gave me and that's what I prefer to be called as he looked me in the eye's and shook my hand.
Strange introduction but I called him Balthazar.
In construction nick names are common especially with boomers guess he was having none of that.


----------



## Wawashkashi Tashi (Aug 25, 2009)

Wow! Balthazar is *way* more flamboyant.. like something out of Flash Gordon!


----------

